# Living/Moving to Mexicali



## Shikaka805 (May 31, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I wanted to get some feedback from people that currently live in Mexicali regarding safety. My mother was born and raised in Mexicali and has decided to move back there for retirement, which will be much more financially feasible than trying to continue living in Los Angeles, CA. She is not worried about it since she grew up there and says the media makes things worse, but being born and raised in Los Angeles and hearing about all the violence in Mexico makes me a little worried.

Also, I wanted to know the best way of moving her personal items (bed, furniture, clothes, desk, etc.) down to Mexicali from the USA? U-Haul will not let their trucks cross the border. Any advice would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mexicali is safer*



Shikaka805 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from people that currently live in Mexicali regarding safety. My mother was born and raised in Mexicali and has decided to move back there for retirement, which will be much more financially feasible than trying to continue living in Los Angeles, CA. She is not worried about it since she grew up there and says the media makes things worse, but being born and raised in Los Angeles and hearing about all the violence in Mexico makes me a little worried.
> 
> ...


Hello.

I have been living off and on in Mexicali for 3 years and spent weekends there for the 3 years before that. I live in colonia Maestros Estales which is a middle class area very close to Hotel Lucerna. I have seen many things which would not be normal compared to San Diego. Sobriety checkpoints on 4 or 5 main blvd.s on the weekends, police and military shooting into houses, cars pulled over with many police around and drugs stacked on the roof of the car, etc. However the TV news show many more incidences of these types of problems. The bulk of this more or less was 3 years ago and before. In the last few years it has improved considerable, still see many sobriety checkpoints after 10 PM at night though, you need the seat belts on also.

I feel safe walking around after midnight in my area. I do not feel safe after 3 AM though and take my car to a restaurant or Oxxo. There is a very large presence of Federal Police there for 3 years. We get used to seeing them in and around town, usually 6 to a truck and in swat gear with ski masks, even in the Oxxos sitting at the tables. You will see their trucks with lights and sirens and 4 or 5 trucks and a couple unmarked Crown Victorias driving fast though the streets less often than before; three years ago this was almost daily.

I have friends who live in lower class areas and the main complain is the noise and loud music near their homes. Moving personal items is usually done by getting a reliable trucking company from TJ that goes to LA and listing everything and following them through the border in TJ and on to Mexicali, it is economical, unless you need a very big truck I was told. You will need a Mexican Immigration form to do this, the company will know about that.

Good luck on the move. All in all Mexicali is a nice place to live and as you mention very economical and has friendly citizens.


----------

